# VST Similar to a POG 2



## ryanstrong (May 13, 2017)

What VST(s) out there have a similar effect as the guitar pedal Electro POG 2?


----------



## Astronaut FX (May 14, 2017)

http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/10-of-the-best-creative-pitchshifting-plugins-626342

https://www.meldaproduction.com/MMultiBandHarmonizer


Micro G plugin for Digital Performer if that happens to be your DAW


----------



## wst3 (May 14, 2017)

I love my POG2 - on my pedal board. I've tried it as an insert and it wasn't a wholly fulfilling experience<G>. A software implementation would be awesome! Off to investigate!


----------



## Tiko (May 14, 2017)

I use reapitch!


----------

